# Bell X-1 Foot Pedals



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Does anyone out there have any reference on the foot pedals of the original Bell X-1 cockpit? Or any other hidden details related to the Cockpit?

Thanks in advance!

Drew


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

drewid142 said:


> Does anyone out there have any reference on the foot pedals of the original Bell X-1 cockpit? Or any other hidden details related to the Cockpit?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Drew


If you google Bell X-1 cockpit there are a number of photos of the cockpit showing a lot of details, including the pedals. I suspect the set up in the X-1B is similar, just a flat plate, which was about the norm for jets at the time like the F-80.

They are behind the control column here but you can see them a bit http://oppositelock.jalopnik.com/chuck-yeager-broke-the-sound-barrier-47-years-ago-today-1646085687


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Thanks djink! I actually already have that pic and many more but ally googling has not turned up a good look at the whole pedal... I'll have a look at x1b pedals, though

Still looking!


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Here are the Bell X-1B's pedals:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

yah pics of the X1B pedals are easy to find. The X1 cant be that much different as even those in the B are about like most WW2 through Korean War era US planes. 

FYI Glencoe reissued the old Strombecker X1B kit... the kit itself is simple but decent. No cockpit just a molded head for the pilot. The new decal sheet is excellent though and Glencoe provides a nice instrument panel decal in case you want to cut open the cockpit and scratch build a bit of an interior


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Sincere thanks for your effort on my behalf... But notice the foot pedals barely visible in the pic of the x1 from your first post have a number of vertical grooves... Completely different from the pedals in the x1b. Oooops! I thought your idea of looking to the x1b was quite brilliant, but look closely and you will see they are actually completely different

The search for reference on the x-1 pedals continues! Perhaps my next move is to simply look for pics of cockpits from around that period and find some pedals that share the attributes that are visible in the partial glances I have such as seen here.

;-)


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

drew......
I do know that there were at least 3 variants of the bell x-1
the revell 1/32 kit is pretty spot on


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

...which, I just remembered, I have in my stash!










Wow, nice sink holes!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

They are more or less the same pedals in the F-80, F-51K, P-47, and Bell P-39 and P-63


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Since the pedals are so hard to see in real-life photos, I suspect they'd be invisible in a scale model, so why sweat it. If it doesn't show, it's irrelevant how accurate you get it...


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Unless the model is specifically a model of the Bell x1 cockpit...


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Thanks Djink! I will look for reference on those pedals


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Even if its a model of just the cockpit, its not like anyone is really going to know since the pedals are pretty much invisible in the known photos. I would just make them look like period photos of other planes.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Make them "good enough" and just attach them with white glue. If anyone says they're wrong, tell them to prove it. If they can, it'll be easy enough to replace them.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

You could also ask on a forum with more readership like Hyperscale's Plane Talking


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Thanks for the advice... it looks like the P-39 pedals are the closest... and I was able to get some better pics of them. I will march forward with this at least for the time being.


----------

